# Lizards > General Geckos >  Tokay Geckos

## gp_dragsandballs

Finally got pics of my pair. The male, appropriately named Angry, was from Petco and I think he may be imported. The female is from MBreptiles (where I work) and is apparently from some big gecko breeder. They aren't that aggressive but the male was pretty angry the first week here. I've had them for a few months and just put them together. Hoping for some babies to tame. Heres some pics.

Angry

And the female

And there enclosure. Its a ten gallon with a screen topper.


Thanks for looking

----------


## Kuba

Great colors on those animals,

----------

gp_dragsandballs (01-01-2010)

----------


## Ouroboros

I like the many morphs that are coming along in the Tokay Gecko area. And it's funny to collect their eggs - it looks a bit like the eggs in the 'Alien' quadrilogy. 

Good luck with them - they look great.

----------

gp_dragsandballs (01-01-2010)

----------


## bsd13

How does that screen topper thing work for holding the humidity?

----------


## wilomn

Those are one of my favorite lizards. The calls the big males make are really neat.

Good luck with them.

----------

gp_dragsandballs (01-01-2010)

----------


## olstyn

> How does that screen topper thing work for holding the humidity?


I had one for my crested for a while, and we ended up having to mist her fairly often.  It was great for her, climbing-wise, and obviously increased the utility of the 10 gallon tank, but the humidity was an issue.  Also, it was a bit hard to keep the screen topper clean, and it did allow her to occasionally deposit feces *outside* her enclosure, which was kind of a pain.

I'm surprised that a 20 gallon is enough space for 2 Tokays, to be honest, but I don't really know their requirements, so it might be fine for all I know.

----------


## gp_dragsandballs

I don't care for the screen topper. I paid a bit too much for it and it was never really used. I have chameleons too so I mist them all at the same time frequently. Also crickets get out to which is really annoying. This setup will be temporary til I get a zoo med 18x18x24. 

Thanks for the comments   :Razz:

----------


## bsd13

> I had one for my crested for a while, and we ended up having to mist her fairly often.  It was great for her, climbing-wise, and obviously increased the utility of the 10 gallon tank, but the humidity was an issue.  Also, it was a bit hard to keep the screen topper clean, and it did allow her to occasionally deposit feces *outside* her enclosure, which was kind of a pain.
> 
> I'm surprised that a 20 gallon is enough space for 2 Tokays, to be honest, but I don't really know their requirements, so it might be fine for all I know.


Well there goes that idea. My tokays will have to submit a new plan for my approval lol. I'm not convinced the idea of them being able to "deposit feces" outside the enclosure is the best thing I've heard.

----------


## olstyn

> Well there goes that idea. My tokays will have to submit a new plan for my approval lol. I'm not convinced the idea of them being able to "deposit feces" outside the enclosure is the best thing I've heard.


Yeah, that's one thing I'm happy not to have to deal with any more now that my crestie is in an exo-terra.

----------


## zoomin31

You could always just wrap some clear saran wrap around the screen top with a few holes in it. Would help keep the humidity up dosent look the best though.

----------

